# "Just Strings" website.



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was checking out the 12th Frets website last night and decided to check out some of the links they have listed and I came across http://www.juststrings.com/ I have an old Cort (Steinberger clone) bass that hasn't had the strings changed for at least 10 years as I'm finding it hard to find the double ball end strings that are needed for it. I did find them on their site made by various manufacturers and I've seen on the website that they do ship to Canada, so my question is, has anybody here used this website for ordering strings and, if so, what was your experience like?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Used them without problems, but not lately. It was the only place that had a ready and quick supply of .066 phosphor bronze strings for the baritone acoustic. I'd use them again if I needed to.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've used them and it was a positve experience. I bought 6 packs of strings and with postage, exchange, etc.. came to about $25.00 so it was pretty economical too. And I will use them again without hesitation. Actually just checked my stock and it's getting real low...


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Try Strings and beyond at
http://stringsandbeyond.com/.

I've been ordering from them for about a year. We have eight guitars to string. I've made about six orders for eighty dollars each in the past year and the service has been EXCELLENT!

Bogoboy


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. I e-mailed the Just Strings website last night about something I saw on there regarding Elixir strings, it turns out that Elixir won't let Just Strings ship their strings outside the U.S. I noticed the same thing on the Strings And Beyond website that bogoboy posted. It's weird because here in Toronto you can find Elixir acoustic strings but it's very hard to find the electric ones and I was hoping I could order them from either the Just Strings site or the Strings And Beyond site. Oh well. I guess I'll check out the prices for double ball end bass strings on the Strings And Beyond site as well to see how they compare to Just Strings prices.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

give http://www.globalstrings.com/ a shout maybe they can help you out with the double bal end strings as well, but they do have some Elixir electric strings listed on their site as well.

I have used global myself and have nothing but high praise for them, fast fast shipping, quick service and quick communications!

P.S. they are Canadian as well.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey thanks Cowinacape, they do have the Elixir electrics there. I'll see if they have the double ball end bass strings as well. May as well buy Canadian. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cowinacape said:


> give http://www.globalstrings.com/ a shout maybe they can help you out with the double bal end strings as well, but they do have some Elixir electric strings listed on their site as well.
> I have used global myself and have nothing but high praise for them, fast fast shipping, quick service and quick communications!
> P.S. they are Canadian as well.



...i took a look, but their prices aren't competitive, at least with urban markets. for example, they charge $16 for a set of elixirs (electric), plus shipping. locally, i can get them for $12/set.

-dh


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

David, where are you getting the electric Elixir strings from? All I can find are acoustics.



david henman said:


> ...i took a look, but their prices aren't competitive, at least with urban markets. for example, they charge $16 for a set of elixirs (electric), plus shipping. locally, i can get them for $12/set.
> 
> -dh


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Used Justrings recently for 4 sets of acoustic strings.
about 20 CDN with shipping and came through fast.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> David, where are you getting the electric Elixir strings from? All I can find are acoustics.


...love music (formerly tundra) in scarborough. kingston rd @ eglinton. l&m sells them for $13.50, also a good price. i wouldn't be surprised that steve's price is also excellent.

-dh


----------

